# Ugliest main curtain



## derekleffew (Apr 23, 2010)

Sometimes one just has to ask "What *were* they thinking?" I'll start, with the inspiration for this thread:



Texas Scenic Company Representative Projects

(If this is any of our members' home venue, I'm sorry.)


----------



## Footer (Apr 23, 2010)

The curtain we had in the middle school I attended was bright blue with orange accents. It was equally hideous. I would so get a projector pointed at that thing and play gigantic chess.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 27, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Sometimes one just has to ask "What *were* they thinking?" I'll start, with the inspiration for this thread:
> 
> 
> Texas Scenic Company Representative Projects
> ...




what really, really worries me is that this is a "selling" point for this company.... I am so glad i live out of texas... some of those people have some strange ideas...




oh quick add in, Not a main but still a traveler meant to accent the main, (piss) yellow. installed at the two newer high schools in our district.... I still wonder if they got it buy one get one free...
(stages are exact same, except for all of their conduit is hidden while ours is open)


----------



## Anvilx (Apr 28, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> I am so glad i live out of texas... some of those people have some strange ideas...



Take it back Now, before I make you take it back!

Notice one of the theaters on their site is the Majestic in San Antonio, I can personally say that it is a pretty awesome theater, and it alone may be enough to speak for the company.


----------



## erosing (Apr 28, 2010)

Worst I've seen is when they clash with the colors in the house, but I have to say I find the burnt orange tones to be the ugliest usually, that and a mauve-ish colored one I once saw. Even worse though, some of the carpets people thought were a good choice.


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 28, 2010)

derekleffew said:


> Sometimes one just has to ask "What *were* they thinking?" I'll start, with the inspiration for this thread:
> 
> 
> Texas Scenic Company Representative Projects
> ...





Definitely a 'unique' curtain...

Makes me instantly think of Christmas and candy canes...so I guess its perfect if this was at the North Pole....or if the theater hosts nothing but barbershop quartets...  



-w


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 28, 2010)

The recital hall in my school is... unique. It ha one curtain - about a 120 degree curved traverse at about the middle of the stage. Each panel is divided in half. The offstage sides are an 70s-esque geometric pattern in various shades of burgandies, golds, and oranges. The midstage halves are a dusty gold. The real showpiece of the hall are the seats. They are randomly assigned velvet upholstery colors selected from the geometric portion of the curtain.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 28, 2010)

Anvilx said:


> Take it back Now, before I make you take it back!...



it was not an insult but rather a statement... i said some of them have odd ideas not all just some.


----------



## mstaylor (May 5, 2010)

We have a local HS with a 25 by 60 Procenium that is 70s gold. That is a lot of gold. The school colors are blue and gold, blue would have been so much better.


----------

